# My acekard is still not here...



## Westside (May 11, 2011)

I ordered an acekard from ezbuy365.com on April 11th, to this day it has not arrived.  Has anyone else had similar problems with this site?  I live in Canada by the way...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 11, 2011)

Never bought anything from them.
Was it shipped? Have you tried contacting them?

Well, you can open paypal dispute after 40 days(after a week or two from now), if you paid via Paypal that is.


----------



## Westside (May 11, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Never bought anything from them.
> Was it shipped? Have you tried contacting them?
> 
> Well, you can open paypal dispute after 40 days(after a week or two from now), if you paid via Paypal that is.


I might do that, they have yet to reply to my email, but I only sent it last night so I will wait out a little longer.  I made the mistake of not paying extra for tracking number.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 11, 2011)

the only thing i know about them is that they are part of the same "spam" network as revolutionmodz.com


----------



## Stewy12 (May 11, 2011)

I bought an R4 card from them and it arrived after 7 days I think, Lightake on the other hand took 2 months!


----------



## Westside (May 12, 2011)

Oh wow, I got a reply back telling me to be patient...  It's 25 days since shipping so far, I think I have to right to be a bit impatient...


----------



## Stewy12 (May 12, 2011)

That's the problem with free international shipping, it can take fucking ages or no time at all, Lightake kept telling me to wait and I just got pissed off in the end and ordered one from ezbuy365.com (only £1.76) and it was here within a week, the one from Lightake did eventually arrive so now I've got 2 but heh....


----------

